# Of Dolls and Murder



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome link on the morbid crafty side.

http://goneferalinid.blogspot.com/2011/07/best-post-ever.html

I have to find this Doc.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Very cool!


----------

